# My neighbors and roosters



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I met my chicken neighbors. Found out who owned the roosters to the north of me. Also another neighbor has a little rooster. The neighbor with the roosters is moving because a neighbor called the chicken police.  He had a barking dog that made more noise than his chickens. And get this, one neighbor has two chickens missing. 

I have two back up plans if I have to re-home Outlaw. I really hope that doesn't happen. And the neighbor who is moving gave me an 8 month old laying chicken. Yes, I know chicken fever!! I will post pics of her tomorrow, I brought her over at night to introduce to the gang. She is huge.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so lost ........


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Booty, I am dying to see that new hen. Just explain it all to outlaw. He'll be good. He's kinda a magic chicken anyway! Don't worry, be happy! For now anyway. That chicken lecture is this Sunday. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You can bring outlaw to my farm if it comes to that.. I'll take care of him.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Awwww...Is there room for me? lol

Sorry if it sounded like a ramble, I forget some people don't know my story. I live in a no rooster zone but my neighborhood has several roosters. I met my neighbors for the first time, well I have waved that it is it. 

The chicken police visited him because his roosters made too much noise said a neighbor. 

That makes my rooster, vulnerable for someone to call.

And we have a chicken theif in the neighborhood. Two days, two missing chickens.

I have been trying to get to know my neighbors better in hopes my rooster can stay. 

A neighbor gave me a chicken last night. She was too big for his set-up. A big butterball looking girl. I am up early waiting for light to check on everyone. Hope that makes better sense.....I plan to put up pics for you to see.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is the new chicken, what kind is it? Look at the size of her and her feet. Outlaw was mean this morning..When I opened the chicken coop door, he came barrelling out and tried to peck me. He scared the living daylights out of me!! I had to grab a stick to make him stop. He was pecking at my boots. Thank God, I had my boots on. Then he got nasty with the girls. They are all getting along now, I think? I can't catch the new girl..


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatever she is she's absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She is beautiful, and she looks like she has some buff brahama in her.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

She is gorgeous!! The more I was looking at her. The man with the roosters is packing up and moving out. I put her at my farmers market partners house. Her yard is bigger and we will be collecting laying hens to keep at her house.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's so pretty, soft, and fluffy that she makes me wish I could just scoop her up and hug her to bits.  Ya, I'm notorious for hugging my girls on a daily basis. However, I am "NOT" the only guilty one here. I have caught my spouse doing the same with his favorite RIR Chloe.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I kiss and hug mine....I even walk around holding them and catch myself doing the baby bounce, ya know the one where you are trying to get a baby to sleep. lol

Outlaw, my rooster, was shuffling his feet and sticking his butt out at her all day? Was that his dance or what was that? He is very funny to watch.


----------



## OpaN (Jun 3, 2013)

Your new girl looks like my 3, and mine are I.S.A. Browns. That is a cross between a Rhode Island Red and Rhode Island White. Mine are large, very friendly, and prolific layers of brown eggs.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

BootedBantam said:


> I met my chicken neighbors. Found out who owned the roosters to the north of me. Also another neighbor has a little rooster. The neighbor with the roosters is moving because a neighbor called the chicken police.  He had a barking dog that made more noise than his chickens. And get this, one neighbor has two chickens missing.
> 
> I have two back up plans if I have to re-home Outlaw. I really hope that doesn't happen. And the neighbor who is moving gave me an 8 month old laying chicken. Yes, I know chicken fever!! I will post pics of her tomorrow, I brought her over at night to introduce to the gang. She is huge.


I just saw this the other day. A rooster anti-crow collar. I don't know if it woud help or even work, but it might be worth a shot.

https://m.facebook.com/RoosterCollars?_rdr

Good luck.


----------



## mzchickweasnducks (Apr 15, 2016)

Buff laced Wyandot ..mix? Maybe .shes cute ,love fluff butts


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Mzchick! We'd all like to learn more about you and your chickens. This is an old thread. You may want to start your own, But I know I love reading old threads. It's impossible for anyone to have read all of them.


----------

